# RMI Servlet Client



## AdrWgl (30. Jun 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe einen RMI Server und ein Client erstellt. Bei funktionieren. Auf der Client Seite möchte ich nun ein Servlet als Client nutzen. Ich habe nun folgendes in mein Servlet eingebaut:


```
try
        {
            String host = "localhost";
            String port = "1099";
            String srv  = "DataService";
            String url  = "rmi://" + host + ":" + port + "/" + srv;
            DataService ds = (DataService) Naming.lookup(url);  
            
            if ( ds.checkUser("test") )
            {
                System.out.println("richtig");
            }
            else
            {
                System.out.println("falsch");
            }
        }
        catch (Exception ex)
        {
            System.err.println(ex.toString());
            System.exit(1);
        }
```

und bekomme nun folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
java.rmi.UnmarshalException: error unmarshalling return; nested exception is: 
        java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: DataServiceImpl_Stub (no security manager: RMI class loader disabled)
```

Wie ist das zu verstehen? Der SecurityManager befindet sich doch auf der Server Seite?
Ist jemand von euch eine mögliche Lösung bekannt?

Gruss AW


----------



## AdrWgl (30. Jun 2005)

Ich habe jetzt meine catalina.policy erweitert.

Und im Servlet es mal mit:


```
System.setSecurityManager(new RMISecurityManager());
```

versucht. Nun ist meine Fehlermeldung eine andere:


```
java.lang.ClassCastException: DataServiceImpl_Stub
```

Diese Exception versteh ich ehrlichgesagt noch weniger...


----------



## Bleiglanz (30. Jun 2005)

Ist DataServiceImpl_Stub.class in WEB-INF/classes?


----------



## AdrWgl (30. Jun 2005)

Hi,

muss es denn dort hin?
Mein Consolen Client kennt es doch auch nicht und es funktioniert ? *nachdenk*


----------



## AdrWgl (30. Jun 2005)

Du natürlich recht,

es wird ja für die eigentlich kommunikation benötigt. Es funktioniert jetzt.
Der Tipp war gut. Danke.

Gruss


----------



## sese (10. Nov 2006)

AdrWgl hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe jetzt meine catalina.policy erweitert.



Hi!

Hab das gleiche Problem wie Du am Anfang dieses Threads. Jetzt bekomme ich es leider (aus purer planlosigkeit diesbezüglich) nicht hin die policy-datei entsprechend anzupassen. Wie bekomme ich da ein funzendes grant hin? Oder wo kann ich eine, auf diesen Fall zugeschnittene, Anleitung / Tutorial / o.ä. finden?

Schönen Dank schonmal!!

Cheers,
Sebastian


----------



## sese (14. Nov 2006)

Hi!

Das mit dem policy schreiben hat sich erledigt, habe aber ganz tolle neue Exceptions und dafür mal nen neuen Thread aufgemacht: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=39282


----------

